# Everest bike--Quality?????



## nyfan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am not into the extremem riding right now and if i do ill upgrade. I found a Folding bike by everest. Its a mountain bike. Here is the info from the seller.

Like New 26" EVEREST Folding Mountain Bike 
(Dual Disc Brake, Dual Suspension & 21 Speed SHIMANO Gears) 
Includes bag carrying bag. 

Being 6' and 250# is this a quality bike for dirt paths and paved surfaces or will i have alot of issues with it. I like the idea of it folding cus space is tight for me.

Thanks


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't. 

Cheap folding bikes are garbage. Imagine if I said, "that load-bearing object you sit on going 20mph: I am going to cut it in half and bolt it back together as cheaply as possible"


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Quality looks very low but I guess you can't expect too much for ₤115
Not sure if you could actually call that a mountain bike, there's probably a sticker on it saying that it isn't suitable for off road use.
If you have to get a folding bike have a look at the following links, the bikes in them are much better quality and also come in different frame sizes to suit the rider.
https://www.dahon.com/bikes/2010/flo
https://www.montaguefoldingbike.co.uk/uk/2010_folding_bikes/mountain


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

This is a good bike if space is limited. Has quick release pedals and a quick release handlebar so it sits completely flat against a wall.

http://www.mongoose.com/usa/usaeng/...ban/Commuter/Details/2839-M10SAB3-Sabrosa-3X8


----------

